# Question for all the island cottage owners



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

So I caught a bit of a show recently about people buying islands with 'cottages' on them in Georgian Bay Ontario. My question is where is the power coming from for these massive places? What about water and sewage? If you have the money to afford a 6 acre island with a 3000sq/ft 'cottage' on it what are you doing for the utilities?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Sometimes there are underwater hydro lines connecting to the island. If not, then propane. I knew someone once (25 years ago) with an island cottage that EVERYTHING ran on propane, from the lights to the stove to the fridge. I'm talking an actual fridge that ran on propane, not an electric fridge hooked up to a propane generator. I imagine many cottages like this are run on propane generators running off of large-ish but portable propane tanks nowadays.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Funny, I worked on one early in the summer and never took notice. All I remember is that they had a 'smart' toilet and an old boat worth 7 figures.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Up north a lot of towns are powered by diesel generators, so I don't see why not in this case. They can be huge, and even buried underground to deal with the noise.
Sewage is a good question. I don't think we would want to know.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Our cottage is on an island.
Power is supplied by submarine cables from Hydro One. Even have Bell landline service.
Toilet is on a septic system. Water supply is pumped from the lake, like most cottages. We have a water cooler with 18l jugs for drinking water.
Privacy is nice, same with not having any roads near us. Asa result, break-ins are almost unheard of. But otherwise bringing everything by boat, is a pain in the ass. You become more savvy about weather as a result.
But on the positive side, we are guaranteed a boat ride every time we go to th cottage and the view is fantastic


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Diablo said:


> Our cottage is on an island.
> Power is supplied by submarine cables from Hydro One. Even have Bell landline service.
> Toilet is on a septic system. Water supply is pumped from the lake, like most cottages. We have a water cooler with 18l jugs for drinking water.
> Privacy is nice, same with not having any roads near us. Asa result, break-ins are almost unheard of. But otherwise bringing everything by boat, is a pain in the ass. You become more savvy about weather as a result.
> But on the positive side, we are guaranteed a boat ride every time we go to th cottage and the view is fantastic


SICK WITH ENVY


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Started working for a Marina this year on a lake of about 150 water access cottages. Like most around here Hydro is run by submersed cables. 

Typically around here the septic tanks are uphill and behind the cottages so this involves septic sewage pump system 
Right now were are pulling boats out of the water for winter storage and prepping their snowmobiles for winter access


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I wonder if people will be switching over to solar?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Budda said:


> I wonder if people will be switching over to solar?


I'm sure some will. The problem is, we have a lot of trees, and like it that way. Solar wouldn't work well for us. Hydro is over priced, but the convenience is well worth it. I don't know what point solar systems pays for itself.
Otoh, property tax is relatively low, as services are pretty minimal. For example, no garbage pickup...we bring it home and put it in our home garbage.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Scotty said:


> SICK WITH ENVY


Thanks, but don't be. Island property is often quite affordable for what you get.
Our is on the market currently, to give you some idea.
Carol Day, Broker listing at 106 LONG ISLAND Bewdley, ON K0L 1E0


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

That is a good deal


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Diablo said:


> Thanks, but don't be. Island property is often quite affordable for what you get.
> Our is on the market currently, to give you some idea.
> Carol Day, Broker listing at 106 LONG ISLAND Bewdley, ON K0L 1E0


Beautiful spot and certainly a lot of cottage for the price. I'd love to have a cottage, but its not in cards for me. I like the boat in thing.

GLWS!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Echo Island - British Columbia, Canada - Private Islands for Sale
Lizzies Cove Island - British Columbia, Canada - Private Islands for Sale
Instead of buying just a cabin or cottage you could get the whole island. You're looking at Solar/Generator/Wind for power, pack out or burn for garbage and basic for sewage.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I dream of an island place, but it will never be, but we're fortunate to have cottage property in the family. I'd never afford it on my own, so it's a good thing I share it with 3 siblings and assorted offspring.

Our family place is on the grid but the water is trucked in for the cistern (we get drinking water in gallon jugs we fill for free from an artesian well a few miles away) and our sewage is trucked out. Not cheap, but since we're so close to the water table and water line, there's no other choice. Many island cottages do similarly.


----------

